
Microsoft's cloud-based GPS gets your location with a tiny fraction of the power - cooldeal
http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/24/3801974/microsoft-cloud-offloaded-gps-cuts-power-consumption-99-percent
======
byoung2
Sounds great...now put this tech in a Windows Phone and get it to market
within a year and you'll have something the other guys don't.

